# Benadryl Dosage Question???



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I usually give Bailey Benadryl pills but I can't get her to take it this morning. Her allergies are bothering her and her vet said to give her Benadryl. My question is can I give her liquid Benadryl and if so what dosage? She is 15lbs.

Thank You


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This is a great website to bookmark. It has the pediatric dose for Benadryl, among other OTC medications. Of course, it's always best to check with your vet first.

OTC Medications


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank you Marj. Her vet said that a 25mg pill was what I could give her but she won't take it. I am going to try the liquid for her.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

The liquid will probably go down easier for her (if you have a syringe), but you can just shove the pill down her throat, hold her muzzle closed, and massage her throat for a few seconds and she will be forced to swallow. I know it sounds so mean...but it does work.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

LJSquishy said:


> The liquid will probably go down easier for her (if you have a syringe), but you can just shove the pill down her throat, hold her muzzle closed, and massage her throat for a few seconds and she will be forced to swallow. I know it sounds so mean...but it does work.


I find that works better for me, too. I never had much luck with liquid as more seems to get all over the beard that down the throat.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I was told by our vet to give 5mg of children's benadryl to our 5 pound dogs... so by that, I would think 15mg would be fine for a 15lb dog. But if you just call your vet, they will tell you to be safe... I sympathize - my allergies are driving me nuts lately too (cottonwood puffs floating all over the place, etc etc)


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

If I have to give the girls pills I use Pill Pockets - no problems. Peanut butter also works.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

When Boo wouldn't take his meds,I chopped the pill into tiny pieces & mixed it into a spoon of canned Wellness dogfood. I then shaped it into a little meatball,popped it into his mouth & he swallowed it right up. He sure looked forward to those meatballs.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I can usually put it in cheese and she will eat it right away but today she didn't want it. I didn't push the issue. I am going to try it again tonight


----------

